

Technorati Quietly Killed Its Once Authoritative Blog Ranking System in May - hornokplease
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2014/06/23/technorati-quietly-killed-its-once-authoritative-blog-ranking-system-in-may/

======
gabemart
I used to use Technorati occasionally. For a long time (at least a couple of
years), the results of its ranking system have seemed arbitrary and unhelpful,
with little relationship to other metrics of site authority.

------
amrrs
Joins the club of Netscape, AOL and Yahoo! Search

------
codva
I thought it died years ago - had no idea that it was still a live service.

------
bruceb
Google Blog search killed it.

